# Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!



## reticulatus (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, 

nachdem ich gestern doch noch ans Wasser kam, gab es heute Forelle zum Essen. 
Dieses Rezept läßt sich jedoch mit verschiedenen Fischarten zubereiten, Forelle ist also nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Für zwei Personen sollte dieses Gericht ausreichend sein, als weitere Beilagen mag ich gerne Brot und grünen Salat dazu. 

So, als erstes wird die Forelle filetiert und von den Gräten  befreit, beim Filet benutze ich den "V-Schnitt", das Filet ist also  grätenfrei. 









Danach wird mit Zitronensaft und Pfeffer gewürzt und das ganze zur Seite gestellt. 
Hier mal das , was man neben Salz, Pfeffer, Bärlauch, Dill und Zitrone noch braucht. 





Zunächst werden die Kartoffeln geschält und sehr dünn mit einem  Gemüsehobel in Scheiben geschnitten, anschließend gleich dick in der  Form verteilt. 





Nun kann man die Sahne, den Frischkäse, die Paprika-Käse-Ofencremé  mit etwas Weißwein glattrühren, desweiteren gibt man Salz, Pfeffer, Dill  und Bärlauchpesto oder normales Pesto hinzu, wieder umrühren und  wegstellen. 





Jetz das restliche Gemüse in Streifen bzw in Scheiben schneiden und mit dem Fisch auf die Kartoffelscheiben verteilen. 









Zum Schluß noch etwa 150g geräucherten Speck in Würfel schneiden und nachdem man das Sahnegemisch und den Käse verteilt hat auf das  Gericht geben. 









Das Ganze nun im vorgeheizten Backofen etwa 30Minuten bei 200° backen lassen. 




So sollte es aussehen. 






Mahlzeit!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

#6#6#6köstlich köstlich -da bekommt man ja wieder hunger  trotzdem guten appetit. diesdorfer-kucki


----------



## reticulatus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> #6#6#6köstlich köstlich -da bekommt man ja wieder hunger  trotzdem guten appetit. diesdorfer-kucki


Ja,sehr lecker war es !


----------



## luckykxxxx (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

@reticulatus

Sieht superlecker aus...und ich mache grade Diät:c:c:c

LG...Klaus#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

Aussehen tuts super#6,

nur frage ich mich wonach es schmeckt.Die Forelle hat doch von Natur aus einen recht milden Geschmack.
Wenn dann Paprika,Bärlauch,Speck usw. dran kommen,dann mag das ja immer noch lecker sein,aber was schmeckt dann noch nach Forelle?|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

Sieht wirklich super aus, ich teile aber Jürgens Gedanken.
Ich werde mir die Idee aber mal abspeichern falls mal wieder ein 
"Ich mag nicht so gerne Fisch" Esser am Tisch sitzt, dann aber 
mit Dorsch und ohne Fertigcremes. #6


----------



## reticulatus (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aussehen tuts super#6,
> 
> nur frage ich mich wonach es schmeckt.Die Forelle hat doch von Natur aus einen recht milden Geschmack.
> Wenn dann Paprika,Bärlauch,Speck usw. dran kommen,dann mag das ja immer noch lecker sein,aber was schmeckt dann noch nach Forelle?|kopfkrat


Keine Sorge, die Forelle schmeckt trotz der Gewürze und Kräuter noch nach Forelle.
Dadurch, daß die Haut dranbleibt, kann von unten nichts in den Fisch einziehen, durch den Speck bekommt das ganze noch eine rauchzarte Geschmacksnote.
Die Sahnemischung zieht in die Kartoffeln ein.



> Sieht superlecker aus...und ich mache grade Diät:c:c:c


Leider ist leckeres Essen meist nicht für eine Diät geeignet, aber einmal die Woche kann man ja mal sündigen!:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

Auf jeden Fall ist das ne tolle Idee und macht auch was her #6 
Danke fürs Teilen Deines Rezepts. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.


----------



## perikles (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

wow^^ super rezept^^ werde ich mal nachkochen, bei so einem rezept vergisst man das catch and release konzept komplett^^:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

@ Reticulatus

schönes Rezept,ist mal ganz was anderes. 

Danke dafür. #h


----------



## reticulatus (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*



perikles schrieb:


> wow^^ super rezept^^ werde ich mal nachkochen, bei so einem rezept vergisst man das catch and release konzept komplett^^:vik::vik::vik:


Servus,

es werden auch noch einige weitere Rezepte folgen!

Natürlich alle bebildert.



> Kauli11 	 		*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*
> @ Reticulatus
> 
> schönes Rezept,ist mal ganz was anderes.
> ...



Dito.


----------



## Firehawk81 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

#6 Supi Top. Sieht echt lecker aus und wunderbar beschrieben.

Danke.


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

sieht verdammt lecker aus, danke für's rezept, muss ausprobiert werden!! :k


----------



## EGGERHART (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenfilet aus dem Backofen!!*

Wow das ist ein Supertipp. Ich werde das gleich die Tage mal ausprobieren, obwohl ich wohl keinen selbst gefangenen Fisch nehmen kann


----------

